# Cool Tip: msconfig



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

Msconfig is a cool command that lets you choose what programs to allow at startup. To get to msconfig press "ctrl" and "r" . Type in msconfig. Allow window to come up. Click on startup tab. Uncheck any programs that you would not like to load up. Once done press ok and follow on screen instructions.

Bye and Good Luck!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If I press "ctrl" and "r" it just reload Firefox. 

But WinPatrol is even better and does more then msconfig.

http://www.winpatrol.com/features.html


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

or you could press "Start" and then "Run"

Thanks for the WinPatrol Tip


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

EnfoToad,

This prog - Start Up Delayer is also worth a look. You need to scroll down the page for product description:

http://www.r2.com.au/software.php?page=2&show=startdelay

Richard


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome EnfoToad.

1002richards, WinPatrol now has a "Delayed Start" tab

This is from the help file on it or just part of what it says...



> WinPatrol: Delayed Start
> 
> The newest feature of WinPatrol will greatly improve your system startup time. There may be some programs which you do want to keep running but you don't need to launch immediately on boot up. WinPatrol's Delayed Startup allows you to specify the time to wait before launching programs which may typically run instantly when you boot slowing down the initialization of Windows.
> To Delay the startup of programs go to the WinPatrol Startup Program list.
> ...


I have never used it so don't have anything listed in that tab but it's there if I want it.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hewee,
Thanks I didn't realise that.

Richard


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome 1002richards.
His site needs to be updated again because that was the last new thing added to WinPatrol I think starting with version 10 or 11. I got 98 so I don't see the "Services" tab.


----------



## gdi1942 (Nov 2, 2006)

Window + R = Run


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Winpatrol :up:
Some things are best left to run at startup.
Check info at..
http://netsquirrel.com/msconfig 
http://sysinfo.org/startuplist.php


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

Ya! You are right. But there are somethings that just waste your time at start up.


----------

